# وما هى احداثيات الكعبه المشرفه؟



## sabryano (23 يناير 2009)

* لايوجد بوصله لتحديد اتجاه القبله 
ومعظم المساجد بعيده بعض الاصدقاء نصحونى ان اعرف احداثيات الكعبه المشرفه
ومنها قد استطيع بواسطه النقطه الاخرى بتوقيع اتجاه القبله فهل ده صحيح؟
وما هى احداثيات الكعبه المشرفه*


----------



## د جمعة داود (24 يناير 2009)

الموقع التالي واسمه - محدد القبلة - يستطيع تحديد اتجاه القبلة من أي مكان في العالم. الموقع يفتح نافذه علي موقع جوجل ايرث Google Eath الشهير ومن خلال التجول تحدد أنت موقعك سواء علي الخريطة أو علي صورة الاقمار الصناعية ويرسم البرنامج اتجاه القبلة من هذا المكان الي الكعبة المشرفة واذا ضغطت علي أيقونة Qibla Direction فيعطي لك احداثياتك (خط الطول و دائرة العرض) والاتجاه للقبله بالدرجات وكذلك المسافة للكعبة الشريفة. 

موقع جميل جدا:

http://www.qiblalocator.com/

أما احداثيات المسجد الحرام فهي:

دائر العرض = 21 درجة 25 دقيقة 20 ثانية شمالا
خط الطول = 39 درجة 49 دقيقة 34 ثانية شرقا

بالتوفيق


----------



## أميروعد (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا د. جمعة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

د جمعة داود قال:


> الموقع التالي واسمه - محدد القبلة - يستطيع تحديد اتجاه القبلة من أي مكان في العالم. الموقع يفتح نافذه علي موقع جوجل ايرث google eath الشهير ومن خلال التجول تحدد أنت موقعك سواء علي الخريطة أو علي صورة الاقمار الصناعية ويرسم البرنامج اتجاه القبلة من هذا المكان الي الكعبة المشرفة واذا ضغطت علي أيقونة qibla direction فيعطي لك احداثياتك (خط الطول و دائرة العرض) والاتجاه للقبله بالدرجات وكذلك المسافة للكعبة الشريفة.
> 
> موقع جميل جدا:
> 
> ...


 شكر ا علي المعلومة د جمعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## sabryano (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام يونس (25 يناير 2009)

اليك احداثيات الكعبة المشرفة بنظام utm
37q 0586067 
2369443
طبعا 37q هو المقصود به zone
ده مكان الكعبة المشرفة لاني اخذتها بـgps
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكراَ


----------



## sabryano (27 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الردود وجزاكم الله كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mostafa_survey (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا على خدماتكم وتمنياتنا للجميع بالتوفيق بدوام الصحه والعافيه.

مصطفى عبد الرحيم على


----------



## mostafa_survey (5 يناير 2010)

0552864008 0544102975
مساح عام
خبره 14 سنه اقامه قابله للتحويل


----------



## ياسر سالمان (11 أبريل 2010)

شكراً يا باشا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mostafammy (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور جمعه على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## خميس الزاوى (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

